
Reading privileged memory with a side-channel - juicefs
https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2018/01/reading-privileged-memory-with-side.html?m=1
======
DrScump
Previously submitted less than an hour ago, 500+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16065845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16065845)

